# Low temperature application



## kifkef (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello guys

I am printing at the moment a celluloid material guitar picks. i press them with themagictouch cpm laser transfer paper and the resault is just not good asi allways see in sublimation products prints.

I tried to set the temperature to 190-200 degrees but the picks melts right away,
I work on 140 degrees maybe it could handle 160 degrees but no more....


What sublimation ink solutions there are for low temperature users? can the dye work well with such a low temp?
maybe i should some type of paper?

Any tip will be awsome before i run and buy the equipment for sublimation printings.


Cheers!


----------

